# Looking to buy 145 board



## Dig (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey,

I'm a new boarder and loving it. I bought a board but it's slightly too long and it's actually a woman's board (i'm not a woman) but I don't know if that makes that much of a difference. Just don't want to get laughed off the slopes.....any advice?
Anyone know someone selling a 145 board thats decent


----------



## yolodc (Feb 19, 2014)

sorry I am 11 and I am not an woman either SORRY and don't know any body


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome Dig, I don't think there really is any major noticeable differences besides the design of the top sheet. Women's snowboards may be a bit narrower to suit their smaller feet, but I think you'll be fine. I've ridden my wife's 150 Burton Lux board and it feels no different than what was described.


----------

